# N. Ireland TTrip 27 April - Kirkiston



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Just a heads up for the track day at Kirkiston on 27th April .
more info at http://www.trackskills.com
I am at the track for 10:30am.

There was mention of some other TT's participating and spectating.
Be great to see you all there.
Hope you can make it!
Its worth a cruise down for crack and the dirty burgers! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Snottie (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

yes iam in :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Dont see why not, a fellow Elise owner is taking part in that trackskills day too, Ken its your turn for the burgers :lol:


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

good lads
list of cars on that track that day here http://www.trackskills.com/carscoming.html

some heavy artillery there!


----------



## Snottie (Mar 9, 2008)

Not sure where to post this but i have a group buy for cruise control, all OEM parts, 2 years warranty fitted and tested. Need to travel to dublin saturday or sunday 10/11 May. Price depends on how many cars but average around Â£150(based on 5 cars no call out charge) . Over 4000 installs in UK 100% ebay feedback but please check it out yourselves. They can do cruise for most VAG range so does not need to be TT!
If you are interested pm me

http://www.vwcruise.com/4.html


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Lads,

Would love to make this, but i'll be in London for the weekend suporting Munster in their endeavours to reach the Heineken Cup final  

Maybe next time i will make it.

Dec


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> Just a heads up for the track day at Kirkiston on 27th April .
> more info at http://www.trackskills.com
> I am at the track for 10:30am.
> 
> ...


May get down around 2ish provided Edinburgh is easy on me! :wink:

Pete, I reckon I'll be well up for that â€˜dirty burgerâ€™! :wink:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Snottie said:


> Not sure where to post this but i have a group buy for cruise control, all OEM parts, 2 years warranty fitted and tested. Need to travel to dublin saturday or sunday 10/11 May. Price depends on how many cars but average around Â£150(based on 5 cars no call out charge) . Over 4000 installs in UK 100% ebay feedback but please check it out yourselves. They can do cruise for most VAG range so does not need to be TT!
> If you are interested pm me
> 
> http://www.vwcruise.com/4.html


If it had been 1 month :? earlier I just may have bitten your hand off!

Cruise control would have been perferct for our Alpine Tour!

Pat, that date 10/11 May I'll be blasting along between Dunkerque and Kayserberg, near Colmer in France, with Pete/Dec and 9 others!

:twisted:


----------



## Snottie (Mar 9, 2008)

they will fit it in London for Â£150 as there is no call out fee! could get it done on route along with the other mods!

Dublin fees
1 car Â£200
2 car Â£170 each
3 car Â£155 each
4 car Â£150 each


----------



## Belfastbob (Feb 7, 2008)

Is it a question of just turn up and meet up or whats the timetable ?

Is there a charge to get into Kirkistown,,,,just not sure of the format and would hate to turn up and look like a prat.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Belfastbob (Feb 7, 2008)

Is it a question of just turn up and meet up or whats the timetable ?

Is there a charge to get into Kirkistown,,,,just not sure of the format and would hate to turn up and look like a prat.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Belfastbob (Feb 7, 2008)

Whats the timetable for the day ?


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

i am on the track (only one i think) from 10:30am bob which is costing Â£90 for the day and needs to be booked via trackskills.com

The others will no doubt arrange a time and venue to meet in belfast and then drive on down to kirkistown. usual meeting point is halfords newtownabbey at 11:30am leave around noon. i am sure meeting arrangments will be confirmed soon.

its a couple of quid to get in and spectate i think


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

rite guys/girls anyone heading to kikistown on 27th shall we meet at halfords newtownabbey at 11 as pete has said. :wink: Should be good day out


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

rite guys/girls anyone heading to kikistown on 27th shall we meet at halfords newtownabbey at 11 as pete has said. :wink: Should be good day out


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I am still up for this, the BOSS is working on Sunday so i'm free to play :lol: 
So is it 11am at Halfords, set off for Kirk about 11:30?


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

looking forward to tomorrow...


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Some pics and a short wobbly video clip.
Thanks again Pete for letting me "co-pilot"


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

good on ya sam
thanks for putting the clip up so promptly

really enjoyed myself today...i think!

i ended up staying on for a while after you and ken left and had another crack round with damian.

red flags were out again for a saxo in a spin...front passenger side tyre shredded...


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> good on ya sam
> thanks for putting the clip up so promptly
> 
> really enjoyed myself today...i think!
> ...


Looks like you had a great day lads! So Pete,...... bring on the Nurburgring :wink: :wink:


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey looked like a great day out, sorry I couldn't be there, had to help my daughter move house over the weekend.

Just love the video clip, well done Sam.. Can't believe you let the guy in the red car get away Pete, (sweaty palms must have come into play!!!) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'll be interested to chat to you Pete on the level of tuition, tips etc that you got.

Ian


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

dead on ian, chat anytime

believe me, there was sweaty palms and a whole lot more going on! :lol:


----------

